# Fletch



## gavmul5 (Jul 6, 2011)

We have had our 3yr old Vizsla Fletch now for 10weeks, he is getting on well and is a very loving dog. When we are out in our local rec where there are dogs off the lead he generally gets on with most of them fine but he has been quite aggressive towards a couple of dogs barking growling when they are sniffing him, we cant figure out what it is about certain dogs or which dogs he will or wont get on with, we always keep himon a 30ft lead so that we can meet the dog first before fletch then call him over and even the most friendly dogs he dislikes especially non-neuterd dogs? He also when in the house growls at noises he can hear from outside? He gets lots of exercise from cycling and running and alot of mental stimulating games but we struggle to get him to play retrieve with any toy we have brought his noise just takes over and he just wants to sniff around so a couple of throws of a toy and hes bored? any ideas?


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

The dog is Ok on a 30' check cord, the ball should be on a thinner nylon rope also. Throw the ball and when the dog looses interest, wiggle/pull on the string. Once the dog grabs the toy, call him in and guide toward you. Exchange the toy with a reward. 
Generally, if the dog completes any new command reliably 3 times it's Ok to break and let him sleep on it. 
Once the dog got the idea, doesn't drop the ball, remove the nylon string from the ball. 
I like to have the dog place the ball on a tennis racquet so I keep my hands clean of saliva. 

* I should mention, I don't like to associate fetch with treats as reward. Don't give treats for every little thing the dog performs. I repeat until he learns - this way, never run out of treats  and the command seems more reliable. However, takes a lot longer to cement the behavior. 

Also, many dog owners carry treats everywhere, this is responsible for the guarding behavior dogs display when another dog approaches. 
A giant poodle who desperately wanted to meet my dog suddenly growled once we got close. The poodle started to chew the treats through the owner's pants pockets. The dog's owner never associated the treats he was carrying for his dog with the reaction of the dog. But it was crystal clear from my view point.


Orbi balls or kong balls are preferred as tennis balls contain felt and glue - it can wear down teeth.

Long answer, thank U for reading this far. Others may have different views.


----------

